# was verbraucht ein PC im Standby Mode von Windows???



## SolidBadBoy (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi Jungs,

Ich bin ein "Umweltfutzi" ich frag mich schon seit längerem was ein PC so verbraucht wenn man ihn im Standby Mode von XP lässt???

Und Verbraucht er DEUTLICH mehr als wenn ich ihn AUS mach (Keine Steckdose ziehen nur !!!Ausschalten!!!)


GUTEN RUTSCH


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. Januar 2009)

jungs warum krig ich keine antwort weis das keiner oder was???


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (1. Januar 2009)

Das kommt auf das System an!!
MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

Welche Hardware hast du denn?
Außerdem gibts im Baumarkt günstig Strommessgeräte, die können dir das genau sagen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

Was die Hardware im Standby verbraucht kommt eben auch stark drauf an, was verbaut wurd.
Insbesondere NT und Board sind hier wichtig.

Von 10-30W ist hier alles drin und möglich.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (1. Januar 2009)

So hab jetzt einfach mal schnell sein System nachgeschaut!!

Prozessor
    Amd 5000+ @2600Mhz
Mainboard
    Gigabyte MA790X-DS4
Arbeitsspeicher
    4GB Geil CL5
Festplatte(n)
    Segatte 320GB / Externe WD1TB
Grafikkarte
    Powercolor 4870 512MB
Sound
    OnBoard
Betriebssystem
    Windows XP 
MFG


----------



## Kelemvor (1. Januar 2009)

kommt drauf an ob der systemzustand im ram oder auf platte "gelagert" wird. 
bei meinem 939 board mit 4600X2 unter XP lag der Ruhezustand auf platte sogar mit 5Watt
etwa 1 Watt niedriger als der heruntergefahrene rechner. 
btw, nur wenn ich hinten den NT schalter auf aus stelle geht der rechner ganz auf 0 watt.
standby im ram ist meiner meinung nach indiskutabel vom verbrauch ( >30Watt) und mir persönlich wacht der pc aus dem ruhezustand schnell genug auf.

unter vista habe ich noch nicht gemessen, und irgendwie habe ich das gefühl das mir vista von haus aus nicht erlaubt zwischen ram und HD speicherung frei zu wählen. da muss ich mir nochn paar gedanken zu ergooglen 


was mir aufgefallen ist das es sehr stark vom verwendeten mainboard und NT abhängt wie stark sich der stromverbrauch in den standby modi senken lässt.
auch deshalb werde ich mir ein eigenes messgerät kaufen.
das geliehene ist schon wieder wech, hat mir aber sehr geholfen einige böse standbyverbrecher zu finden. z.b. HP5610 16watt, mikrowelle 12watt nur dafür das die dinger eingesteckt sind ! nur mal als kleiner anstoss was da alles 24h *365tage ohne nutzen verbraten wird.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Hardware hast du denn?
> Außerdem gibts im Baumarkt günstig Strommessgeräte, die können dir das genau sagen.



aufpassen, da gibts böse ausreisser vor allem wenn induktivitäten (wie bei netzteilen ) und geringer verbrauch ( < 5 watt )
zusammentreffen. die meisten günstigen geräte tickern da nach oben aus. da werden schnell mal aus 2 watt 18. 
an meinem panasonic plasma konnte ich den energycheck3000  für gut befinden . bei aldi, lidl, tschibo oder praktiker würde ich mich versichern das ich das ding zurückgeben kann. in einem von mir stark frequentierten hifi-forum,
gibts alle 3 tage die erbosten posts von plasma käufern das der angegebene standby des herstellers nicht stimmt. 
dabei liehts jedesmal nur an den grottigen messgeräten.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. Januar 2009)

wie onkel fan euch gepostet hat und das netztwil von super flower mit 550w (black edition)


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Januar 2009)

@SolidBadBoy
Das musst du schon selber messen, was dein PC im Standby verbraucht.
Denn selbst mit angegebener Hardware kann dir das sicherlich keiner genau sagen. Da kann nur geschätzt werden.
Wie @quantenslipstream schon erwähnte... kauf dir ein Strommessgerät


----------



## amdintel (2. Januar 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> Ich bin ein "Umweltfutzi" ich frag mich schon seit längerem was ein PC so verbraucht wenn man ihn im Standby Mode von XP lässt???
> 
> ...



kuck  bild 1, 
zwischen Standby und PC vorne aus war kein unterschied bei dem einem PC hier,
also kann ich diesen auch immer auf Stanby lassen.
Ruhemode auch 17 Watt, bei dem einem PC hier .
wenn de Umwelt Fuzi bist, würde raten, benutze ein Notebook, das ist von
allen am sparsamsten


----------



## Kelemvor (3. Januar 2009)

das mit dem notebook kann ich nur empfehlen. früher liefen bei uns 2 desktops im dauerbetrieb.
heute mache ich 80% der arbeit mit nem LG E500 der knappe 36 watt im betrieb frisst. die anderen rechner laufen nur sporadisch einmal zum zocken und grössere webarbeiten und der zweite meiner frau zur bild und videobearbeitung. 
und sie hat schon angedeutet das wenn der mal ersetzt werden muss ein notebook mit dockingstation ranmuss. 
zu den desktops fällt mir noch ein das die hersteller immer noch nicht genug sparpotential nutzen,
bei cpu und graka allein müsste da noch viel mehr passieren. 
wer schonmal ein messgerät zwischengeschaltet hat wird sich fragen was die ganzen stromsparmodi bringen ausser das der rechner langsamer arbeitet, grosse einsparungen sehe ich da nicht.

@amdintel hängt dein monitornetzteil mit am pc? 16watt find ich schon heftig


----------



## SolidBadBoy (3. Januar 2009)

ne ich brauhc den rechner zum zokcen und hab nicht wirklich lusst jetzt mal so ein Nb zu holen weil ich das geld momentan net hätt aba ich versuch halt mit dem rechner zu sparen^^ :


----------



## amdintel (3. Januar 2009)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> das mit dem notebook kann ich nur empfehlen. früher liefen bei uns 2 desktops im dauerbetrieb.
> heute mache ich 80% der arbeit mit nem LG E500 der knappe 36 watt im betrieb frisst. die anderen rechner laufen nur sporadisch einmal zum zocken und grössere webarbeiten und der zweite meiner frau zur bild und videobearbeitung.
> @amdintel hängt dein monitornetzteil mit am pc? 16watt find ich schon heftig




nee ist ohne Monitor gemessen ,

eigentlich ist es ja klug , man stellt sich einen Guten Gamer PC hin, 
überwiegend zum zocken  und angeben *g* 
und als 2. PC zum arbeiten kein mittelklassen  Notebook -> kostet um die 500 €.
von der 3 D Leistung entspricht mein 500 € billiges Notebook,
 einen alten  Intel 2.8 HT PC mit NV 5200 so in etwa , der das 4 Fache an Strom frist,
 was heißt das nicht zu aufwendige Games auch gut darauf laufen .

Gamer PC ? meiner hat 4 echte CPU Kerne und noch mal 4 HT, 
die Frage stellt sich mir, 

Intel 7 oder andere schnelle Intel Core CPUs: 
"ist es möglich,  alle CPU  Kerne vorübergehend  abzuschalten ),  um Strom
zu sparen ,  so das der PC nur mit einem CPU Kern läuft ?
wenn man diesen PC z.b. mal grade nicht zum Gamen nutzt ?
das währe doch was , wenn das gehen würde ? 
ich dann das nur sehr grob einschätzten, aber ich schätze mein Gamer PC würde dann 
nur noch bei max 60 Watt  liegen *g*

Diesbezüglich mache ich gleich mal ein Neues Thema auf


----------



## SolidBadBoy (3. Januar 2009)

amdintel hat recht des wäre mal hammer das mann so was macht^^ :

jungs wir programmieren so ein programm wa haltet ihr davon??? (Spaß/ ihr könnts ja auch ernst meinen wenn dann so was machbar wäre könnten wir Geld dammit machen^^^^^^^^)

und das selbe für dual gpus^^


----------



## Falcon (3. Januar 2009)

Das kommt auf den Stromsparmodus an.
Im S3 dürften eigentlich die meisten Boards/Systeme nicht mehr als <10W verbrauchen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (3. Januar 2009)

wegen paar watt hin oder her geht die welt auch nicht unter.


----------



## Kelemvor (3. Januar 2009)

irgendwann wirst du vielleicht auch aufwachen. mit ein wenig nachdenken und ohne irgendwelche einschränkungen ist meine 
stromrechnung trotz erhöter preise 200€ günstiger geworden. 
und ich bin wirklich nicht sonderlich konsequent, normalerweise könnte ich nochmal soviel einsparen.

paar watt hier, und da und dort = 1000KW/h

angefangen nachzudenken habe ich aber auch erst bei 6780 KW/h in einem jahr.

aber wenn dein pc sowieso nurn stündchen am tag läuft, haste natürlich recht


----------



## Falcon (3. Januar 2009)

Rechner abschalten/in Standby stecken wenn man ihn nicht braucht, bringt halt einfach mehr als weniger Stromhungrige Komponenten zu kaufen, die dann trotzdem den ganzen Tag laufen...

Und nein, der Rechner ist im Haushalt sicher das geringste Problem mit versteckten Kosten.


----------



## Kelemvor (3. Januar 2009)

*Und nein, ...* korrekt


----------



## SolidBadBoy (4. Januar 2009)

vor paar tqgen hat jemand gepostet das man irgendwie kerne im prozz abschaltet um strom zu sparen das ist doch mal ne gute idee.
und dann hab ich es so bissle ins lustige gezogen das wir ein programm entwickeln. ist das möglich mit nem programm kerne im prozz abzuschalten um strom zu sparen???
oder gibts das schon???


----------



## rumkugel (4. Januar 2009)

Man kann aber sagen, das es unwahrscheinlich ist, das dein PC im Stand-By Modus mehr als 20 Watt verbraucht. Und das wäre meines Erachtens nach schon verdammt viel!!!


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2009)

so unwahrscheinlich   ist  das gar nicht !
ich hatte bei  meinen alten PC gemessen

Netzteil aus 18 Watt
Netzteil an   31 Watt 
Standby       31 Watt 

der Fehler lag allen am Netzteil ,
das was der PC im Stanby verbraucht, hängt mit dem 
Bord, dem Netzteil und der CPU so wie Grafikkarte  zusammen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (4. Januar 2009)

vielleicht ist dein NT hoops 

wie kann des sein das du bei nt aus dennoch ein verbrauch von 18watt hast.

du musst das messgerät nur an das NT Kabel anschliesen, nicht an die steckdose an der alle Geräte zapfen!!!


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2009)

wieso war?
das Netzteil war technisch absolut in Ordnung, 
es hatte nur nicht richtig abgeschaltet, 
(ich hätte den Ausschalte um löten müssen, also direkt in die Versorgung rein, nur ging 
das aus Platzgründen im Netzteil nicht,   hatte dann komplett NT  ausgetauscht ),
das machen einige NT  nun mal , grade wenn es billige sind,
hin und wieder, das  die den PC nicht richtig und komplett abschalten .
Und wenn man das nicht merkt oder weis, verbraucht der jeden Tag still und heimlich 
Strom , das sind im Jahr schon ein paar Euros .


----------



## SolidBadBoy (4. Januar 2009)

das kann sein. aber hoff mal das das nicht z.b. super flower betrifft oder so mittelklasse NT`s


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2009)

das kann man nie so genau wissen, 
muss man durch messen , 
so ein Energie Verbrauchs Messgerät kostet 
ja nicht die Welt und es ist schon mal ganz interessant  zu erfahren,
was so die ganzen Sachen die man hat, so an Strom fressen

Wenn ich einem,   oder diesen  PC, hier eine weile nicht benutze  , 
schaltet ich diese hinten am NT  komplett aus,benutzte ich nur diesen PC und habe auch morgen vor, diesen PC zu benutzten,lasse ich diesen am NT eingeschaltet oft schlate ich denn auch einfach nur in den Standby mode , anstelle von aus, ist ja kaum ein unterschied , so viele Standby Geräte habe ich ja nicht , das ich mir das locker leisten kann,
Die Bios Batterie muss ja auch geladen werden, die endlädt sich nämlich, wenn man z.b. über  1/2 Jahr den PC komplett aus hat, die Bios Einstellungen sind danach alle weg.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2009)

Nur um die Ursprungsfrage noch ein mal auf zu lösen:
Wenn du den richtigen Standby(sprich S3 und nicht S1) im Bios aktivierst ist der Unterschied zwischen Standby und "Heruntergefahren" mit den gängigen Baumarkt-Messgeräten nicht mehr messbar.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Die Bios Batterie muss ja auch geladen werden, die endlädt sich nämlich, wenn man z.b. über  1/2 Jahr den PC komplett aus hat, die Bios Einstellungen sind danach alle weg.


Seit wann ist diese Batterie ein Akku?
Das ist eine stink normale Lithium Batterie die sich nicht aufladen.
Dennoch halten diese Batterien meistens einige Jahre bei normalen Verbrauch/Nutzung, da sie in der Regel nur minimale Stöme liefern muss und das auch nur wenn der PC nicht an ist.
Entladen tun sich diese Batterien auch nicht innerhalb von einem halben Jahr..., natürlich vorrausgesetzt es liegt kein Kurzschluss irgendwo vor.


----------



## OctoCore (5. Januar 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> Ich bin ein "Umweltfutzi" ich frag mich schon seit längerem was ein PC so verbraucht wenn man ihn im Standby Mode von XP lässt???



Kommt drauf an, welchen Standby-Modus du nimmst.
Beim Ruhezustand kannst du den Rechner komplett vom Stromnetz trennen, dann verbraucht er nix und du bist beim Neustart trotzdem wieder genau da, wo du Windows verlassen hast.

Bei den anderen kommt es darauf an, welchen du nimmst, aber ich nehme mal an, du beziehst dich auf S3/Suspend To RAM. Da hängt es in erster Linie von der individuellen Hardwarekonfiguration ab, z.B. vom benutzten Netzteilmodell, Motherboard, welche Aufwachfunktionen definiert sind, denn wenn der Rechner über (USB-)Tastatur und/oder Maus geweckt werden soll, muss da natürlich Saft anliegen.
Vom Stromnetz trennen darf man den Rechner auf jeden Fall nicht, dann ist alles futsch.

Für Ökofuzzies ist der Ruhezustand/Hibernate zu empfehlen. Der ist bei einem einigermaßen modernen Rechner mit flotter Platte und nicht zu viel RAM (immerhin wird der gesamte Hauptspeicher auf die Platte geschrieben und muß beim Start wieder geladen werden, bei mir wären das ca. 3,3 GB und das dauert doch ein paar Sekündchen) nicht viel langsamer als der S3-Modus. Als Bonus ist er auch noch viel sicherer.


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

es heißt  und wird Bios Batterie genannt, 
ist aber ein kleiner  Akku !  der die Bios Werte und dem Timer versorgt , wenn das Gerät komplett abgeschaltet ist. 

ich weis das sehr gut weil ich noch ein altes Notebook 
benutzt  was ich eine ganze weile nicht benutzt hatte,
als dann diese Bios Batterie  leer und alle Bios Einstellungen auf
 default, hatte dann das Book 6 Stunden laufen und eine Tag am Netz (alles ohne Notebook Akku) , danach war dann tage später aller wieder normal und nicht, so das der Akku also die Bios Batterie noch oder wieder leer wurde .
Wenn das eine stink normale Batterie währe, dann hätte die sich nicht  neu aufgeladen,
diese Kleien Bios Batterien - also Akkus sehen war so aus wie kleine Batterien sind aber Akkus .


----------



## OctoCore (5. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Seit wann ist diese Batterie ein Akku?



Falsche Frage!
Seit wann ist dieser Akku eine Batterie?
Seit ca. 10 Jahren.
Bis dahin waren Akkus auf Motherboards für Uhr und Setup bis auf einige Ausnahmen Standard.


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

ich hab das schon klar gestellt *g*


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> es heißt  und wird Bios Batterien genannt,
> ist aber ein kleiner  Akku !


Solche Lithium Batterien wie sie auf dem Mainboard zu finden sind, sind keine Akkus.
Wenn es sich um eine Lithium *Ionen* Batterie handeln würde(was es sich aber nicht tut) dann wär es ein Akku.
Kannst dich ja auch mal hier informieren: Lithium-Batterie ? Wikipedia


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

Der Begriff Batterie ist aber falsch, 
weil sich eine Batterie nicht mehrfach aufladen lässt ,
(wenn der PC hinten  angeschaltet  ist  am NT , wird dieser kleine Akku ggf. nach geladen),
und wie das hier schon erwähnt wurde, verbaut man von Anfang an, im PC auf dessen Bords Akkus und keine Batterien , ganz früher waren diese noch fest eingelötet , 
heute sind die Gesockelt und sehen aus, 
 wie kleine Einweg Batterien , sind also leicht damit zu verwechseln  .


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2009)

Nein, es sind in der Tat Batterien und keine Akkus!

Schau mal aufs Board, da sitzt 'ne CR-2032 und das ist 'ne Litium Batterie.
Die hält aber idR recht lange.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Januar 2009)

Es gibt natürlich schon Knopfzellenakkus. Diese haben dann aber eine andere Bezeichnung/Nummer, zb. LIRxxxx
Auf den normalen Bios Batterien steht zb. CRxxxx, und diese sind keine Akkus.


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



z.b.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> //http://www.led-shop.com/popup_image.php?pID=1653&osCsid=c3ba93cf224a5e28a0e7ca30f177dc3a&b=1
> 
> z.b.


Der Link ist Tot. Da kommt nix....


----------



## Wolf2660 (5. Januar 2009)

Link geht. Ist ein Bild von einer CR2032 BATTERIE !!!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Januar 2009)

Ja, jetzt geht er, der Link

Das ist auch eine stink normale Lithium Batterie CRxxxx. Also kein Akku


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

hatte den noch mal editiert, 
glaub es einfach , eine Batterie kann man nicht mehrfach aufladen,
außer die diese Dinger die mit Säue sind und in PKWs, dann gibt es s.g. Wartungs Freie,
da spricht man aber auch wieder von der Batterie , obwohl das im eigentlichen Sinne ein Akkus ist ,  ein  Akku wird heut   auch sehr oft  gern als Batterie bezeichnet, 
was immer wieder zur Verwirrung führt , 
weil es im eigentlichen Sinn  Akku ist .
Wenn du also eine normale  Batterie mit Strom auflädst,
 dann wird diese heiß, bis diese dann ausläuft oder platzt  , 
nicht zu verwechseln mit Akku.
man sollte vielleicht diese Sachen  lieber Akku Batterie nennen , als Batterie.


----------



## Wolf2660 (5. Januar 2009)

Schau mal hier, da steht ganz deutlich  Einweg-Batterie.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> glaub es einfach , eine Batterie kann man nicht mehrfach aufladen,


Ist ja soweit klar....
Nur Du sprichst doch ständig davon das sich die Bios Batterie aufläd.
Das kann sie aber nicht, da die Bios Batterie(CRxxxx) *kein* Knopfzellenakku ist.

Ich weis gar nicht wie oft man dir das sagen muss, bis du es verstanden hast.
Geh am besten mal in ein Computerladen und lass es dir erklären.


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, da steht ganz deutlich  Einweg-Batterie.


ich sagte ja das ist alles sehr verwirrend ,
die Sachen die in PCs Bords verbaut sind,
 sind jedenfalls keine Einweg-Batterien und
 das man Einweg-Batterie normal mehrfach wieder Neu aufladen kann, 
ist mir ganz was  Neues 

Einweg-Batterie  im PC hääää ?
u.a dann würde ja bei jedem PC Bord in der Anleitung stehen,
das man die Batterie nach einer weile wechseln sollte (!) 
*ich rede hier klar Text *!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> die Sachen die in PC Bords verbaut sind, sind jedenfalls keine Einweg-Batterien


Was sonst? Wenn diese Batterien leer sind werden die Entsorgt, und werden nicht ein zweites mal benutzt.
------


amdintel schrieb:


> und das man Einweg-Batterie normal mehrfach Neu aufladen kann ist mir ganz Neues


Davon sprichst du doch die ganze Zeit.
Mensch Jung.... überleg bitte vorher was du schreibst
------


amdintel schrieb:


> *ich rede hier klar Text *!


Du redest hier völligen Stuss...
Das scheinst du aber selber nicht zu merken.
---------
Edit:

Wie ich schon erwähnte: Geh in ein Computerladen und informiere dich


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

ja genau !
hast du schon mal jemanden getroffen, der seinen 
PC zum PC Fachgeschäft geschleppt hat, weil die 
Bios Batterie leer war und diese gewechselt werden muss ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ja genau !
> hast du schon mal jemanden getroffen, der seinen
> PC zum PC Fachgeschäft geschleppt hat, weil die
> Bios Batterie leer war und diese gewechselt werden muss ?


Du sollst dich lediglich mal in einem Computergeschäft bei einem Fachmann über diese Bios Batterie informieren.
Da du uns nicht glaubst, bzw. aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht glauben willst das es sich bei diesen Bios Batterien um keine Akkus handelt.


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

kucken und lesen 
dann BITTE dann erst posten gell ?

wann sollte man im pc die bios-batterie | LYCOS iQ
frage zu mainboard + bios battery - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Wolf2660 (5. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube du solltest erst mal lesen z.B. Post nummer 3


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Januar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> kucken und lesen
> dann BITTE dann erst posten gell ?
> 
> wann sollte man im pc die bios-batterie | LYCOS iQ
> frage zu mainboard + bios battery - Forum de Luxx


Was willst du damit sagen...?
Du kappierst es anscheinend immer noch nicht, das die Bios Batterie kein Akku(Knopfzellenakku) ist
--------


Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du solltest erst mal lesen z.B. Post nummer 3


Braucht er doch eigentlich gar nicht lesen. Da er sowieso an seine These glaubt das eine Bios Batterie ein Akku wär


----------



## Kelemvor (5. Januar 2009)

gaaaanz früher gabs mal eingeschrumpfte akkus, aber seit diese kleinen silbenen scheiben im board festgeklemmt sind, sind das batterien. ich habe schon genug von den dreggsdingern gewechselt. 
so 5 jahre halten sie, komischerweise länger wenn der pc nicht dauernd läuft. nichtsdestotrotz sind das alkalische batterien. 

vielleicht glaubt amdintel es ja endlich wenn der 100ste gegen seine meinung ist.


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

und was ist das Varta V20HR NiMH Akku 55902 aufladbare NiMH Knopfzelle MH 13654 - AkkuShop.de  und  z.b. diese Art  sind meiner Meinung heute in den PCs,
also ich glaube nicht was du hier schreibst !


----------



## Kelemvor (5. Januar 2009)

nein sind sie nicht... 
CMOS ? WB Wiki

auf den boards sind CR meist CR2032  das steht auch in den meisten motherboardbeschreibungen, genauso wie da steht wie der wechsel vonstatten geht falls diese leer ist.

die hier : Becocell CR2032 Lithium Batterie - AkkuShop.de
Maxwell 3V Lithium Coin CMOS Battery for Motherboards, CR2032-Best Computer Online Store Houston Buy Discount Prices Texas-Directron.com

[edit] jedes weitere verneinen der batteriethese wird ignoriert und dementsprechende forenmitglieder ignoriert *ggg*


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

verstehe ich trotzdem nicht ?
bei meinem alten Notebook 8 Jahre alt,
war diese s.g. Bios Batterie  völlig leer weil lange nicht 
benutzt, ich hatte "wie oben beschrieben es eine weile dann am Strom" , und danach war diese 
Bios Batterie nicht mehr leer und die Bios Einstellungen incl.. Timer waren wie gewohnt auch noch nach  2 Wochen später  ganz normal da . (bei nicht verwendeten Notebook Akku ) .

und nun ?


----------



## Kelemvor (5. Januar 2009)

es gab ja in uralten geräten akkus, aber das müsste eigentlich schon 10 jahre her sein. 
damals gabs auch board externe akkus die nur an der platine angesteckt wurden. aber das war zu 386er zeiten.


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

Uralt ?
also 8 Jahre sind nicht Uralt ?
bei meinem 1. PC  Intel  PIII 500, stand in der Anleitung, das man den PC nach dem Neu Kauf eine weile anlassen sollte damit die Bios Batterie geladen wird


----------



## Kelemvor (5. Januar 2009)

das habe ich definitiv noch nie gelesen. nicht mal aus der zeit wo wiklich akkus verwendet wurden.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (5. Januar 2009)

Beim Notebook kanns möglicherweise so sein, dass das Bios sich den Strom aus dem NOTEBOOKAKKU zieht und nur wenn kein NOTEBOOKAKKU vorhanden ist, die BiosBATTERIE benutzt.

Die Anleitung zu dem P3 PC würd ich gern mal sehen


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

das mag nicht nur so sein, das war so und das Book stammt von HP und nennt sich X3 und wurde mitt 2001 verkauft und bei irgendeinem Desktop PC hatte ich das auch schon genau so .


----------



## Kelemvor (5. Januar 2009)

hmm meinst du das hier : https://www.hood.de/auction/31461881/hp-omnibook-x3-mainboard.htm?sec=1

und btw, hp redet beim notebookakku immer vonner battery im englishen,  is normal trotzdem ist der normale notebookakku gemeint: guggste hier: HP OmniBook xe3-ge Notebook PC- HP Notebook PCs - Battery Does not Power Notebook or Hold a Charge - c00259897 - HP Business Support Center

so n8, und wo is jetz die ignorefunktion


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

ich habe jetzt irgendwie keine Lust , jetzt extra einen meiner  PCs  extra auf zuschrauben um die Bios Batterie raus nehmen , PC an schalten und messen, ob da wo die Bios Batterie sas , Spannung anliegt, ist das der fall , wird die nämlich geladen, wenn der PC an ist .


----------



## Kelemvor (5. Januar 2009)

ähm, btw, bei manchen pcs machst du echt nen fetten kurzschluss wenn du das mit eingestecktem kaltgerätestecker machst. qualm etc inbegriffen. nur mal so zur info 

ich hoffe ihr habt nen FI-Schalter im haus.

glaub mir einfach, ich habe in den letzten 3 jahren bei min.6 pcs im bekanntenkreis die batterie gewechselt, jedesmal CR2032 alkalische batterie. im vorfeld hatten die pcs immer CMOS-checksum error und / oder die uhr ging dauernd falsch. stunden , tage das war bei meinem eigenen rechner letztes jahr so. 
und wenn du ein bischen googlest, wirst du den tausch der cmos *batterie* immer als letztendlich glorreiche lösung finden... ok 99 % 

und zum abschluss : ich ahne warum die hersteller das mit den alkali lithiums machen, die halten nämlich immer so ca. 5 jahre +- x, und nach so einer langen zeit sind 96% der akkus auch schrott. 
also alles ne einfache geldrechnung, wenn schon die logic versagt.


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

beim durch messen geht nichts kaputt , wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat  sollte man natürlich lieber die Finger davon lassen 

und was  die Haltbarkeit von Akkus  angeht , sind eigentlich nicht auf 5 Jahre beschränkt , sondern mehr auf die  gesamten Lade zügeln,
wo dann nach eine weile,  der Akku selber an Kapazität verliert,  bis dann eines Tages der sich überhaupt nicht mehr richtig aufladen lässt und sehr schnell wieder leer ist .


----------



## Kelemvor (5. Januar 2009)

klar habe ich auch schon 10 jahre alte akkus reaktivieren können. aber die ausschussqute is schon heftig. 

ich wollte nur vermeiden das du mich nachher och für dein geschrotetes mutterbrett verantwortlich machst 
aber wwenn du schon einigermassen ahnung hast, mit dem was du tust, ist es umso verwunderlicher das du die batteriethese so stark von dir weist. ich kommm mir ja schon vor wie ein inquisitor, oder besser exquisitor.


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

wieso braucht man nur mit einem Multimess Gerät  durch messen,
ob ohne Batterie Spannung anliegt , liegt also auf dem Plus Pohl eine Spannung an, bekommt diese Bios Batterie Strom vom Bord , wenn der PC an ist, so einfach ist das ,
nur habe ich keine Lust extra deswegen einen PC auf zuschrauben,


----------



## Kelemvor (5. Januar 2009)

dir reichts also nicht das die verbauten CR2032 alkalische batterien sind ? das einzige wodurch man die dinger kurzzeitig wieder zum laufen bringt ist erwärmung. 

btw, du glaubst  gar nicht wo du alles so spannung messen kannst ohne das was geladen wird.ändert aber nix dran das sone batterie das nicht in sich speichert.

und ja ich weiss das es mittlerweile auch alkalische akkus gibt, hab selbst welche in meiner Cherry Cymotion Solar. aber die sind nicht in mobos zu finden.

[edit] an die gelangweilte mitleserschaft, meine kurzpause vom reallife ist erstmal um. fütterung eingestellt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Januar 2009)

Und noch mal...
Die Bios Batterie CR2032 ist kein Akku, und damit auch nicht aufladbar.
--------
Edit:


Kelemvor schrieb:


> dir reichts also nicht das die verbauten CR2032 alkalische batterien sind ?


Öhm... Lithium Batterien(CR2032) sind keine Alkali Batterien


----------



## Wolf2660 (6. Januar 2009)

@Topic

habe mir Heute ein Strommessgerät gekauft. Mein PC braucht im Standby ca. 4W bei S3, mit S1 sind es +/- 1W, also das gleiche.

Toleranz ist eine Tugend, Intoleranz ist ein Laster.

Eine CR2032 ist eine Lithium BATTERIE, und kein AKKU. Die Zahl 2032 ergibt sich aus der Baugröße, 20mm breit und 3,2mm hoch.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

also ich weiss jetzt was mein sys verbraucht 
also im stand by mode ca.3-4Watt
(Idle:170W/Prime95:340W)

mein sys könnt ihr unter meiner Seite sehen
ich hätte da eine andere Frage: wie kann ich das so abgrenzen das wenn ich immer was schreibe und dannach poste man sehen kann was ich für ein sys hab oder enfach so sprüch wie manche haben?


----------



## Uziflator (26. Januar 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ich hätte da eine andere Frage: wie kann ich das so abgrenzen das wenn ich immer was schreibe und dannach poste man sehen kann was ich für ein sys hab oder enfach so sprüch wie manche haben?


Bei dir im Kontrollzentrum kannst du deine Signatur ändern.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

danke


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Januar 2009)

es hat geklappt jetzt mal der test


----------

